# FREE Breedings - NO catch!



## SCSporthorses (Apr 26, 2011)

SC Sport Horses is offering a unique opportunity for mare owners in North America, to breed their mares to quality Warmblood and Thoroughbred stallions for FREE! Yes, that’s right, free! NO stud fees! Chose between 2X Royal Winter Fair Grand Champion TB stallion Half Moon Romance and the stunning Rio Grande son Rio’s Blueprint, and pay no booking fee and no stud fee! Mare owners are ONLY responsible for the cost of collection and shipping! 

As of right now, FREE breedings are available for the 2011 season only.

Why are we offering these stallions free to mare owners? We have a few reasons behind making this decision. First of all, we want quality foals on the ground! And lots of them! The more quality foals by our stallions in the show rings, the better! *Please note that while this offer is available to ALL mare owners, we must approve your mare prior to shipping semen, as we reserve the right to turn away mares that are not a suitable match for our stallions. Another reason we’re choosing to offer free breedings, is that we realize how much time and money already goes into vet bills on the mare owners’ part, and we would like to give mare owners the chance to produce a quality foal, without breaking the bank. When mare owners are happy, we’re happy! And finally, we’re planning on having our stallions inspected and approved into several other registries, and how better to do this then by having several quality offspring to represent what our stallions produce! 

• No contracts! 
• No fees whatsoever! 
• No required vet paperwork!

How it works

Contact us via email, phone or Facebook (all contact info is available at the bottom of the page) and provide us with pictures and info of your mare. *Info (show or produce record) is asked for only for documentation purposes. We will get right back to you and arrange shipping of semen for the date you require. We do require a minimum of 24 hrs notice to collect stallions, and mare owners are responsible for the shipping (semen is available for pick up at the farm during regular business hours). The collection fee must be paid prior to semen leaving the farm. 

As this is a free breeding, no Live Foal Guarantee is offered. But mare owners are welcome to re-breed mares as many times as they chose (collection fee applies each time we have to collect the stallion). 

Please contact us with any questions – we’d be happy to chat with you!

SC Sport Horses
index
[email protected] 

Check us out on Facebook – SC Sport Horses


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Honestly, I wouldn't breed my mare to anything with hot pink writing on a black background. Really doesn't scream professional. 

I also wouldn't breed my mare to anything that doesn't require vet paperwork. Hello weird diseases!

I most certainly wouldn't breed my mare to a stallion that breeds the first thing that walks by. I can see "Free Breedings to a Limited Number of Select Mares!"
Just because the stud is (possibly) nice, doesn't mean that Missy From Behind The Rusty Shed (that thing that looks like a horse x possibly something of bovine origins) is nice as well. If it's block headed, knock knee'd, and has a nasty temperament, the foal probably ain't going to be a winner.

I would not breed my mare to a stud that does not have a clear, LARGE, squared, conformation image. 


I WOULD breed my mare to a stud with a clean, neat, and easy to read website.
I WOULD breed my mare to a stud that requires a vet check at the least to ensure a vet check at the least, to make sure she's sound and sound for breeding.
I WOULD breed my mare to a stud that is LIMITED to mares screened for quality. Especially if I want a show or competition horse. 
I WOULD breed my mare if I can see large images of the stallion standing squared. Bonus points to images of said stud under saddle and possibly at a competition. 

And I would ESPECIALLY breed my mare to a stallion that closes the doors to the breeding shed on a slow year and spends his time at shows, competing and proving himself.



But thats just me.
And I have geldings.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

twogeldings said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't breed my mare to anything with hot pink writing on a black background. Really doesn't scream professional.
> 
> I also wouldn't breed my mare to anything that doesn't require vet paperwork. Hello weird diseases!
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!

I didn't know how to word it.

I DO own a mare.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

twogeldings said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't breed my mare to anything with hot pink writing on a black background. Really doesn't scream professional.
> 
> I also wouldn't breed my mare to anything that doesn't require vet paperwork. Hello weird diseases!
> 
> ...


I agree with twogeldings.

Although I see your good intentions, you need to think things through a little more thoroughly. 

I see backyard breeders jumping out at this offer. But what does that leave us with? Half-bred foals? Yep. I suggest you change your website around a bit, and limit your offer to approved mares.... And please, make a vet check them.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I was curiously looking through your website, and it struck me as awfully odd that there was a single conformation-type picture, in miniature, and nothing more.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a feeling this isn't going to go over very good....


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

As a stallion owner who has spent an enormous amount of time working on my own contracts...
Even if you offer breedings for $0 fee, you really should still use a contract in order to limit liability and protect yourself for certain issues. Also, because you are charging for semen, you should also have contract language disclaiming certain warranties and stating what the "free breeding" excludes (re-breed, LFG, etc.)

Other than what has already been mentioned, the thing about the website that bothered me most was the use of "proof" images. I think that's probably a pretty big no-no.

OP stated they were going to screen mares, so hopefully that prevents extremely poor quality mares from being bred. Offering reduced fees in hard economic times is what many stallion owners do to keep their business going and that is understandable.

I'm not here for drama, but sadly I smell it coming with this thread :S


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

If you are looking to promote your stallion and get really nice foals on the ground this is NOT the way to do it. Some of the best stallions I have had the honor of knowing and best sires where ones that the owners where very very picking on the mares bred. One I can think of bred only 115 AQHA mares of those mares about 52 showed in NRHA of those 52 horses 43 where money earners. Totaling over $277K in NRHA earnings of those he sired an NRHA Open Futurity Re Champion NRHA Open Derby Champion NRHA Open World Champion NRHA Non Pro World champion and many many more. His daughters are sought after by some of the top breeders in the NRHA. That is how you promote a stallion.


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

SCSporthorses said:


> First of all, we want quality foals on the ground! And lots of them! The more quality foals by our stallions in the show rings, the better!


Have you given any thought as to how it would reflect on your stallions if all these "quality foals" do not do well in the show ring?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I would strongly suggest you take down the photo proofs. As an aspiring photographer, I have no qualms letting the photographer know that you are stealing photo proofs to advertise your stallions with. 
I would strongly suggest seeking the advice of a website designer; it was hard for me to even find the stallions' pages.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> I was curiously looking through your website, and it struck me as awfully odd that there was a single conformation-type picture, in miniature, and nothing more.


 
Actually, if you look close enough, and click on the stallions names that are underlined, it takes you to each stallions individual page. There are conformation shots on there, not great ones but they are there.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

'More foals' - good or bad quality - is the last things this world needs right now. If you're breeding you better have some seriously talented, proven and worthy horses. And you have to be extremely selective.

There are so many mediocre at best horses out there looking for homes. Even horses that a few years ago might have been considered decent breeding material are slipping through the cracks and going to auction into the hands of kill-buyers. I think that's prime reason to limit even the breeding of the best horses - there are too many and not enough homes as it is, why make more, even potentially excellent (mind you ANY breeding can go badly wrong), when there are plenty of good horses that need homes out there, already on the ground, already trained...that just need an owner and TLC.

With that being said, I really disagree with this. I didn't bother to read in detail here, admittedly, but from scanning, it screams to me a reverse foal mill pretty much. As has been said, BYBs will have a field day on this.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

SCSporthorses said:


> *Please note that while this offer is available to ALL mare owners, we must approve your mare prior to shipping semen, as we reserve the right to turn away mares that are not a suitable match for our stallions.


Just want to point out that the OP did make this statement.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

who is to say that the approved mare is the one that is gonna recieve that shipment??


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Peggysue said:


> who is to say that the approved mare is the one that is gonna recieve that shipment??


Exactly. 


This is obviously a problem with ALL AI shipments, but papers CAN be doctored to make it seem like Missy Sue From Behind The Rusty Shed is Missy M'Due From The Top Show Rings In America. 


Again, a problem with all AI shipping. But, the whole picture doesn't strike me as a very professional, careful one to begin with. 


As an Future American Stallion Owner, I would be absolutely appalled if someone told me that I should offer free breedings, and _free AI breedings at that!_



A stud is not viewed only by his conformation, temperament, and earnings; but also by the offspring he produces and how that offspring moves forward as an example of his or her breed.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Since these stallions are WB and not say AQHA or APHA it would be easy to change mares and no one would know. However with AQHA APHA mares this would be very very hard. Since all breeding stock MUST be DNA typed before any foal can be registered and with AI the foal must also be DNA typed and parentage verified.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not even getting into this one..


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

is it before registering or before breeding nrha?? Last foal I registered didn't have to be DNA in AQHA but that was 5 years ago and was not an AI breeding


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

You can breed any horse regardless if they are DNA typed or not. However the resulting foal can not be registered. Both parents MUST be DNA typed before any foal can be registered.

If the breeding is on farm regardless if it is AI or live cover then the resulting foal does not need to be DNA typed and/or parentage verified.

However if the desalting foals is from an AI breeding va Shipped semen or an ET then the resulting foal MUST be DNA typed and parentage verified.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

nrhareiner said:


> You can breed any horse regardless if they are DNA typed or not. However the resulting foal can not be registered. Both parents MUST be DNA typed before any foal can be registered.
> 
> If the breeding is on farm regardless if it is AI or live cover then the resulting foal does not need to be DNA typed and/or parentage verified.
> 
> However if the desalting foals is from an AI breeding va Shipped semen or an ET then the resulting foal MUST be DNA typed and parentage verified.


Thats great info Reiner. I heard something about DNA typing becoming a requirement for QH's, but never really looked into it


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> *I would strongly suggest you take down the photo proofs. As an aspiring photographer, I have no qualms letting the photographer know that you are stealing photo proofs to advertise your stallions with.*
> I would strongly suggest seeking the advice of a website designer; it was hard for me to even find the stallions' pages.


Allie, I commend you for this (What I made bold). I see many proofs "stolen" all over the internet, it makes me happy to see that their are in fact some people that will inform photographers about this.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

nrhareiner said:


> You can breed any horse regardless if they are DNA typed or not. However the resulting foal can not be registered. Both parents MUST be DNA typed before any foal can be registered.
> 
> If the breeding is on farm regardless if it is AI or live cover then the resulting foal does not need to be DNA typed and/or parentage verified.
> 
> However if the desalting foals is from an AI breeding va Shipped semen or an ET then the resulting foal MUST be DNA typed and parentage verified.


that's what I thought you just worded it better... basically until they are bred and foal is on ground they don't need DNA typed... I didn't know that about AI though so thanks for explaining for those of NOT in the breeding business


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I've contacted one of the photographers, and am hunting down another. The one was very grateful to be notified. NOTHING says super unprofessional stallion owner like advertising with stolen photos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

They must have taken down the photos that said proof on them. I can not find them.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

No there still there.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Maybe I am not clicking something to get to a page. It is not the easiest web site to navigate.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

You have to go to the stallion page then HUNT for the stallions names and click on them.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> Since these stallions are WB and not say AQHA or APHA it would be easy to change mares and no one would know. However with AQHA APHA mares this would be very very hard. Since all breeding stock MUST be DNA typed before any foal can be registered and with AI the foal must also be DNA typed and parentage verified.


This isn't entirely true and here is how I know. I have a breeding stock paint mare and she is not DNA typed. With APHA if the foal is AI then both parents have to be DNA typed but live cover just the stallion has to be DNA typed. Our foal that is by this mare is already registered with APHA.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

I see copyrighted photos but not proofs ??


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I did, nrh. Didn't see an professional pics with the PROOF stamp. There was only one obviously professional picture, but it wasn't stamped. All the others are just regular, backyard type photos.

I don't like the looks of any of those horses, including the babies. Nothing about any of those stallions screams 'quality' to me.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

equus717 said:


> This isn't entirely true and here is how I know. I have a breeding stock paint mare and she is not DNA typed. With APHA if the foal is AI then both parents have to be DNA typed but live cover just the stallion has to be DNA typed. Our foal that is by this mare is already registered with APHA.



APHA may be a bid different or the mare might be old enough to have grandfathered out. Would have to look at the rules. Not an APHA person. One of my old broodmares (AQHA) does not have to be DNAed typed to register a foal out of her. She grandfathered out of that requirement b/c of her age. Although she is DNAed b/c that I wanted it not AQHA.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Website is no longer pink and black and the stallion pages are better put together


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I still see the same site with pink and black.

Here is the link to the stallion page with the proof.

HalfMoonRomance


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You might need to delete some cookies or something. I do not see anything that says proof on it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't remember if they had "PROOF" across them, but were certainly watermarked; I saved a copy of the webpage on my PC to email to the photographers. They were very obviously not-paid-for photos. I'd be very happy if they were taken down, and would be even happier if the photographers got compensated somehow since she was using them to advertise her stallions. 
.... And yet there are people wondering why photographers are becoming more and more rare at these shows... Sigh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ah! That one does have "PROOF" all over it! I'm still searching for that photographer, but have a lead. 
There was one photo of that stallion trotting in a ring, and the photographer was very glad to be notified. 
Anyways... As you can tell, this stuff really bothers me. There was a post made by Equine Photographers Network that made me sick to read: some teenaged girl was bragging about her photoshop job taking the proof watermark off a photo of her and her horse at a show, and her friends were egging her on. Makes me sick. Theft is theft.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

That stuff totally bothers me (ask poor Mike here).

That photo is not up there anymore.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ya it is. I linked right from their site.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Nrha, Alwaysbehind was saying that your computer might be storing some old cookies, so you might still be seeing the "old" version of the page. Sounds like it's been updated since.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you JDI, I must not have been clear when I suggested the cookies thing.

I do not see that photo on any of the stallion pages. It is not on the page that was linked either.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I do not see that picture on the page either.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

It is not cookie related. She is using a proxy Sever to store her web site on and then covering it with her site name and page name. So if you still have the old link you get the old page. It is still here she has not removed it she has just redirected her settings to what you see now. I do this a lot on sites I build for people. Makes life a bit easier.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I admit it, I have no idea what you just said. All I know is I do not see any photos with proof written on them. There is one photo that to me looks like it used to say something across the horses face and someone who is not very good at photo shop chunked it out.

This one, unless the horse has lots of flies on his face right under his eye.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry my IT degree coming through. 

Simply put it is like with a picture. You edit the image and then it comes down to if you use "save" or "save as" One over rides the original and the other makes a copy of it.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It makes sense to me nrha. I just never thought of it. I also didn't see the original website with the hotpink on black lol


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

see even following your link I don't get the proofed photos LOL I must be doing something wrong


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

No it is the way I have my computer set up. More then anything. It is not one you can go out and buy. It has bells and whiles that most do not and it saves things that most do not. Plus I am probably using a different browser??


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

That picture wasn't water marked or stolen, I know the girl who took that photo. She did redo her site, I believe yesterday. Both stallions are actually very nice in person, my horse is bred to the grey. 

I never knew AI qh had to be DNA'd to be registered, thats very smart actually.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

VM, the photos are very obviously stolen - otherwise "PROOF" wouldn't be written over the whole photo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

No I mean the one with the gray that was just posted.... I know the other one had proof on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovestruck (Dec 20, 2010)

I can agree that this free breeding is not the best idea. I think more than anything, the issue is how to select the right mares and that she should specify this clearly (i.e. registered, good conformation, have show records, etc).

HOWEVER, I think it's important to not just hang the OP out to dry and acknowledge some of the good things about her stallions:

http://www.scsporthorses.com/HalfMoonRomance.html: He was the Grand Champion Thoroughbred Stallion and Reserve Champion Canadian Sport Horse Stallion at the Royal Agricultural Winter Fair 2006 (BIG show for all of you that don't know). He also won the Jockey Club Challenge Trophy for highest placed Thoroughbred stallion. He's starting out in dressage this year. Good on her to get a show record both in hand and under saddle on the boy instead of just keeping him in her backyard sitting around with his balls!

http://www.scsporthorses.com/RiosBlueprint.html: VERY nice and well known sire. He's also starting to show this year. Again, this is good! Also, conformationally, he doesn't have any huge flaws and is put together nicely.

http://www.scsporthorses.com/Rockafeller.html: Again, nice pedigree. Also will be starting his show career, at the Royal nonetheless not some local schooling shows.

SO while I can agree that the OP needs to revamp her site (and has already done some work on it!) to make the stallion pages a little easier to find and add more specifications to these free breedings (both in the legal sense and to specify the mares she will be approving so the BYB's don't have a field day) I think it's also important to acknowledge the good stuff too!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

*Correction*



twogeldings said:


> I would not breed my mare to a stud that does not have a clear, LARGE, squared, conformation image.
> 
> 
> I WOULD breed my mare to a stud with a clean, neat, and easy to read website



Ok, I totally disagree with this. For both lines, maybe you need to learn to like work a computer. I really don't know? But, if you go to the page the link takes you to the free breeding page. Find where it say the stallions and click on one of the three names and it will open you to their page. It has info about the stallion with a large, clear conformation picture. :-o Suprise!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

fuadteagan said:


> For both lines, maybe you need to learn to like work a computer.



Her post was correct at the time she made it. The website has been updated since then.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

When I am looking for a stallion the web site plays little in the decision making process. Nor does a few pictures there or not. There is so much more that goes into it. Take a look around at some of the top stallions. Most do not even give you side shots.


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Just another way backyard breeders can get that foal they've always wanted. And in a few years the slaughter houses get another steak for Belgium. Be responsible people


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Adareous said:


> Just another way backyard breeders can get that foal they've always wanted. And in a few years the slaughter houses get another steak for Belgium. Be responsible people



Not quite sure who you are referring to. However I think there are quite a few knowledgeable breeders in this forum.


----------

